# Vilser Holz, Heiligenberg, Rutental



## gewichtheber (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich wohne in Bruchhausen-Vilsen und trainiere oft mit dem MTB zwischen Vilsen und Hoyerhagen.
In letzter Zeit ist das Gebiet mit Vilser Holz, Heiligenberg, Rutental und Sellingsloh gerade am Wochenende stark frequentiert, auch von Sportler*innen aus Bremen, Verden, Achim etc.

Ich möchte höflich darauf hinweisen, dass wir MTBiker in den Gebieten geduldet sind. Es gab schon Querelen mit Spaziergängern, aber nichts Dramatisches.
Damit dies so bleibt, möchte ich euch alle bitten an den Stoßzeiten, also Samstag und Sonntag zwischen 10 und 17Uhr sehr vorsichtig dort zu fahren. Bitte geht in dieser Zeit nicht auf KOM/QOM Jagd und fahrt nicht Renntempo. Angrenzend an das Vilser Holz gibt es mehrere Seniorenheime, haltet im Wald bitte immer Abstand und lasst die Senior*innen zuerst passieren. 

Warum schreibe ich euch das? Ich trainiere hier seit ca. 13 Jahren. Mein Sohn, fünf Jahre alt, hat auch schon ein MTB und wir fahren gemeinsam die Strecken ab, das möchte ich noch viele Jahre so weitermachen. Sollte es mit den Biker*innen zu arg werden, wird es zu Sperrungen kommen und wir werden mit unserem Sport in die Illegalität getrieben. Solche Sperrungen waren im Vilser Holz schon Thema.

Viele Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit,
sportliche Grüße
Martin

Ihr habt Fragen zum Revier? Fragt!


----------



## Albschrat (11. Juni 2021)

Servus,

Wie ist das denn unter der Woche? 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (11. Juni 2021)

Unter der Woche ist es oft menschenleer, aber man muss eigentlich immer mit Spaziergängern mit Hunden rechnen. Im Dillertal/Forsthaus Heiligenberg sind Wanderer unterwegs und öfters auch Kindergartengruppen. Das Vilser Holz ist eigentlich immer vorsichtig zu befahren, da Kurpark bzw Naherholungsraum.


----------



## SinusJayCee (11. Juni 2021)

Moin! Ich fahre meist etwas weiter nord-westlich zwischen Warwe und Nordwohlde. Da gilt das gleiche: Vorsicht vor Wanderern, Kindergartengruppen, Hunden und Pferden  Aber wenn man vom Gas geht und freundlich grüßt gibt's keine Probleme. Zumindest habe ich noch keine negative Erfahrungen gemacht 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es bei Vilsen auch etwas gibt. Würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen. Hast du eine Routenempfehlung?


----------



## Albschrat (11. Juni 2021)

Gut, dass es ein paar KM weiter noch recht ruhige Ecken gibt… 😇


----------



## Horst22 (9. November 2021)

Super zu wissen, vielen Dank!! Wir sehen uns beim Radeln  

LG Horst Holz


----------

